# Islam Sweeping the west! TRAILER!!



## JM (Mar 5, 2008)

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=jKb9-XZGoPI&feature=related]YouTube - MUST SEE!Converts to Islam:Islam Sweeping the west!TRAILER!![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9DgnjoMVGM]YouTube - CONVERTS TO ISLAM-PART 2-MUST SEE! EXTENDED VERSION![/ame]

Is Islam really sweeping the West, making converts?


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 7, 2008)

What was really creepy to me was the whole "revert" to Islam subtitles. We're all Muslims, some of us just don't know it yet...

Choosing Islam as a response to the moral decline of Western society is just mindboggling to me. But the one guy at the end is just classic. 

The root cause of the tension in the world right now? 

The US and UK, of course. :yawn:


----------



## calgal (Mar 7, 2008)

Praying for these lost souls! Interesting that muslims convert so many convicts. And why would a woman want to be muslim? Other than marrying one that is.


----------



## JM (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't noticed anything around my way, we have a few Muslims around but not many and they don't really seem interested in making converts.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 5, 2008)

It's going the other way also, with many messianic mahsks (deliberate misspell, note my location) being erected and m clergy preaching salvation through the shed blood to eager seekers. I can't write details from this location but it's the early chapters of Acts all over again and spreading like wildfire. I'm curious how dispie/cessationists explain this kind of phenomena. They say that God can't/shouldn't/doesn't do wonders; the charismatics say He has to on demand. It seems that the Reformed, at least in principle have the answer--He does whatever He chooses.


----------

